# Invalid /pyv_embed request.



## frodo (Apr 1, 2015)

Invalid /pyv_embed request.

i keep getting that invaiid  request in my posts.  what is it?


http://screencast.com/t/qzBCGSust3


----------



## nealtw (Apr 1, 2015)

I think it is an advertizement that didn't work.


----------



## havasu (Apr 1, 2015)

Neal hit the nail on the head. Off to the right, you can click on the box and it shows it is an ad....for me it is from Google.

about Google Ads
Advertise your business with ads by Google all over the web (AdWords) or earn revenue from your website with ads by Google (AdSense). Try AdWords or AdSense
Ever notice "Ads by Google," "Sponsored Links," or the AdChoices icon AdChoices icon as you browse the web? Ads like these show all across the Internet. Advertisers can use AdWords to show Google Ads on sites that are part of the Google Display Network. You may come across such ads when you're viewing a website, video, or app on Googles Display Network or other partner sites. You may also come across such ads with Google Maps or YouTube videos embedded on partner sites. In addition to seeing ads based on the types of sites you visit, you may also see ads based on your interests and more.


----------



## frodo (Apr 1, 2015)

i hate pop up adds.  thanks guys,


----------

